
Node.js, MongoDB and Mongoose 1.1 Node Tuts - messel
http://nodetuts.com/tutorials/21-nodejs-mongodb-and-mongoose-11.html#video
======
TRUPPP
I would be careful with this tutorial because it's almost one year old and
many things changed in Node and Mongoose. But it's a very good tutorial and it
helped me a lot to understand how to get things done with Node and MongoDB.
Maybe just watch it and get into it but dont copy/paste the code. =)

